# new 4to 8oz rod 12'8"



## jcallaham (Jan 1, 2009)

any reviews yet?


----------



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

I purchased the 12.8 spinning rod a few weeks ago. i also own the ccp 12ft 3-7. in my opinion, the 12.8 is the best rod i have ever owned. very light weight, but solid as a rock. it will cast a mile without any effort and very sensitive to fish bites. highly recommend this product


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I've fished the rod since it's conception. Awesome rod!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Percy where is the sweet spot on it ?


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

6-7 but it will throw the heck out of 8


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

cool


----------

